# So how about some more on the SCH-R530U?



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

First off, screw verizon. That bein said, there are other variants of the S3 to look into developing for. So, the sch-r530u, or d2usc, is the US Cellular flavor of the GS3, but it's hardware is identical to the other 2 cdma variants, save for it 4g antenna. So far we know that our bootloader is not locked, making it much more ideal for development at the current juncture, and that the Sprint root and cwm method works. Obviously anything aosp is going to take a while, so are there any dev's interested in stock modding/theming/rom baking?

Of course we'll never get a subforum, for whatever screwy ass reason, but lets do what we can.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Picked mine up today from US Cellular. Hopefully we can get some development going on it, which would mean a developer would have to help out and/or get one on USCC. Another option would be someone with a USCC phone sending it to a developer to try and get something going.

That last idea may not be realistic I know.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## dhonzik (Sep 19, 2011)

I too would love to see Awesome Sauce on the Galaxy S3

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

You musta missed that big-ass banner that says "developer" under my name, huh, rmarkwald. 8-x

Yeah, more devs would be great, as I won't be able to handle the work load on my own.

bump, bump bump ))


----------



## Bigmike (Aug 1, 2011)

So why would we not get our own sub forum? Perhaps split one with c spire, since they will be getting a varient as well, like in the past?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

jpaulwaite said:


> You musta missed that big-ass banner that says "developer" under my name, huh, rmarkwald. 8-x
> 
> Yeah, more devs would be great, as I won't be able to handle the work load on my own.
> 
> bump, bump bump ))


Yes my bad. Cannot see it on the Rootz app. I'm glad you have this phone.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> I'm glad you have this phone.


+1
Sent from my SCH-R530U using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

If there are US Cellular or other carriers that have devs releasing things, post them in this forum as though it was a dev forum and then report your post - I bet a forum will be created. No promises, just a hunch. 

(from my phone)


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

jpaulwaite said:


> You musta missed that big-ass banner that says "developer" under my name, huh, rmarkwald. 8-x
> 
> Yeah, more devs would be great, as I won't be able to handle the work load on my own.
> 
> bump, bump bump ))


Now I see the big Developer tag under your name. -said logged into Rootz via his computer










EDIT: I may be able to help out with some things once/if you start development. Some of the basic stuff, but I'm also willing to learn. We can discuss that more later once the stock files are released etc.


----------



## kallell (Mar 31, 2012)

Don't even bother trying to ask the elitist prick Sprint devs at xda for a port (no offense to any Sprint devs that aren't giant fuckers) -

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28848557&postcount=2374


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

kallell said:


> Don't even bother trying to ask the elitist prick Sprint devs at xda for a port (no offense to any Sprint devs that aren't giant fuckers) -
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=2374


Yeah no worries there, I don't use XDA much, only if they have a download of a driver or something, other than that, no thanks!


----------

